# Vector editing in VCarve Pro 8



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I made a video to help explain how to edit vectors in VCarve Pro 8.0. 

Bill

https://youtu.be/5JeV_x7DysM


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm telling ya Bill, I dont know which I'm more impressed with, the ability to make such a video, or the content of the video itself! 

Great job!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill,

You need to practice your English accent, then you could do videos for Vectric.

Good video for people that are having problems understanding how to node edit in Vectric software.
Good work flow and time saving tips.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks fellows. It is easier to show many once, then it is to show everyone individually.

Bill


----------



## Dukie94 (Feb 5, 2015)

*older version*

Hello,
I can afford all the new versions of vectric.
Do you know where I can get the older versions of aspire, vcarve pro, cut2 and cut3?
Thank you,
Philip


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

No one could legally sell you an old version of the software unless they had not upgraded to the latest version. If the OLD version was the only version the person owned, then they could sell it to you if they contacted Vectric and had the license transfered to your name. 

Some one who upgrades to version 8 cannot sell you their old version 4 and keep using 8. It doesn' t work that way.

Bill


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Everyone needs to remember upgrading from a VCarve license to an Aspire license is an upgrade and not a separate purchase of the full license. The VCarve software is void and the license to the software is changed to Aspire.


----------

